# [ot] An Inquiry... (Need your help)



## KDLadage (Mar 4, 2003)

Back a long time ago, before the current version of the message boards was a reality and before the last crash of my computer, I wrote a story hour post dealing with a very old campaign a firned of mine ran dealing with the relationship between Orcs and Elves.

I have a friend that wants me to send him an e-mail dealing with this particular campaign (he wants to attempt to run something similar), and given how long that campaign ran I did not feel like trying to type it all out again...

So... what I am asking is if anyone saved/archived/copied/held onto that posting for any reason and would be willing to post it here again so that I can copy it and send it to my friend.

Thanks!


----------



## KDLadage (Mar 5, 2003)

*Bump*

Just a bump (and the only one I will do -- promise!).

Still looking for that old posting.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 5, 2003)

David, it probably went the way of all things when we switched boards. How long ago was it?

EDIT - yup, it's not on this incarnation of the boards, that's for sure. You may be out of luck.


----------



## KDLadage (Mar 5, 2003)

Yea; I knew it was not on this incarnation of the boards (I searched...); thanks for checking though. 

I was just hoping that someone might have copied it.

I had a copy, but when my computer crashed a while back, I lost a lot of that stuf. I had backed up most all of my 'important' thing, but that was not a part of it. When a friend (Eric) e-mailed me a few days ago asking about that campaign, I started looking and have slowly come to the realization that I may have to sit back and re-write it all up...

Oh well...


----------

